# Recovering Cannabis Induced DR?



## xsuperx (Aug 19, 2007)

has anyone done it?

becuase it seems that the people who recoverd had non-drug induced dr - i just want to give myself a boost cuz im feeling down about it at the moment


----------



## xsuperx (Aug 19, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Aslin (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey dude, yeah i smoked pot and have recovered. My advice is to not read everything you see on the net..

My Dp started with anxiety from an 'overdose' of pot.. I made it like 10 times worse worrying about it when in reality it was nothing really...

beliveve in yerself and it will eventually dissapear... There is certainly light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## xsuperx (Aug 19, 2007)

cool, thanks for replying, ive only ever heard of other ppl revoring
thanks


----------



## dandadandan (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey, I used to take lots of pills and was fine (with a bit of depression through comedowns) then I smoked one joint and woke up the next day at the start of my depersonalization trip...

Its been two years now and it hasn't gone away but that's ok because I'm picking up on my life again. I think i'm ready to try some new treatments with my doctor too, plus I have a hot social worker who comes to visit me.

My advice is to not indulge yourself in these websites and just go out and do everything you want to do without thinking about it. You're still there inside, your body is sorting things out for you, if you want to cross a road, just trust yourself.

eventually you'll be getting through full days without realising hwo you did, and how you had so much fun along the way

mornings are still a hassle for me, trying to wake up, I really can't deal with them, i just want to stay asleep forever, b7t tyen when I get up and start to do things I'm so glad I woke up.

Now I just need to get myself back into work or educcation, because I'm not going to get any better like this. It's been a while and I've started to accept I might have to adjust my living pattern to suit this disorder, I hope this doesn't make you feel bad, but It is true, the only way to get better is to just get on with it, I hardly even notice DP ever now, this is the first time i've been to this website in 2 years, I decided not to develop ocd by hanging around here all the time.

JUST DONT DO ANY MORE DRUGS

you'll be fine.. we are one in a million


----------



## xileblack (Sep 4, 2007)

I smoked a huge bong sess and had a massive panic attack tried to sleep it off then i woke up in a DP/DR state that was 2 months ago.. it can go away ne fuckin time now


----------



## Futurama91 (Sep 25, 2007)

This may seem like a stupid question, I'm new here, but are you saying that weed can cause long-term dp/ds?

What about acid? Wait, don't tell me. I can guess.


----------



## kpl (Nov 10, 2007)

i had dr from weed for 2 years but im starting to recover

what made it worse was that i had a similar experience to aslin, but on ecstasy. it wasnt realli an overdose.... i took 2 pills had a crazy high peak for only 10 min and after that i had the biggest depression/anxiety attack which was so bad that i persuaded myself reality was fake. after that my DR went alot worse. looking back they were prob shit pills and i didnt sleep much the night before which is prob y it happened.

after that i didnt take e or weed for like a year and a half and ive been getting better recently only coz its recently that ive been wanting to haha + i had some hypnotherapy and my shrink gave me some lexapro(a ssri) in the past month to help.

but recently ive been taking e a bit again which has made my DR slightly worse which is stupid so don't make my mistake.


----------



## rb090 (Jul 26, 2007)

My psychologist actually said it's more common for cannabis induced DP/DR to recover more quickly since we were using something which got us to where we are now. The drug really screwed up the chemicals in our brain, and once the chemicals in your brain are back to "normal" (which takes time) we will start to feel better. (of course she used a better explination but I don't remember).

I'd be more concerned if I did nothing to induce DP/DR and it just happened naturally, because then you don't have an explination or reason. How do you know it would ever go away if your clear thinking mind with no help of chemicals or poison just went into this state of DP/DR? I'd find much more frightening and harder to grasp.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

there is really no way to know how long your dp will last. I smoked pot in august of 06 and i didnt feel better until i went on klonopin. Klonopin was basically my life saver, i still get shots of dp now and then but i know it'll go away after a few mins. If i didn't go on the drug i'd deff still have the dp


----------



## tyler1993 (Nov 8, 2007)

i got my from smoking too - my first time, sheesh, what a wake up call!

and yes ive heard it goes away faster because most drug induced didnt have anxiety/dp/whatever to start with


----------



## DrPhil (May 20, 2008)

Pot induced DP/DR goes away with time. Just don't smoke more.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

What about from a brain injury? will it ever go away


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

If your DP was not caused by taking drugs/smoking pot would smoking pot make it worse?


----------



## link459 (May 31, 2008)

Tanith said:


> If your DP was not caused by taking drugs/smoking pot would smoking pot make it worse?


Yes.

I am %100 against all mind-altering substances now, even cigarettes. They will make things worse.


----------



## Adem (Jul 27, 2008)

mine dp /dr was cannabis induced, ive had a full blown panic attack on weed and a week after i quit and thats when it all started and since then i have had that 'permanantly high'/dp feeling with anxiety and depression, its been going on since end of may, i can tell i got better since then first month was horrific but im doing alot better and i know ill get better with time and i did


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah i was cannabis induced and have recovered. howd i do it? DP Manual was really helpful, hope, distraction, and proper diet and exercise.

and prozac. couldnt do it without him


----------



## dgkallday (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, good to know! I have a question though, I smoked weed a couple of times but had a panic attack the last time I did it, which I beleive triggered some sort of anxiety in me. I am not 100% sure I felt completely normal in the following days, I remember i felt a little different, but my DP started about a week after I smoked, would that still be valid to your statement of easier recovery, because I dont know if it was the weed or the axiety of having a panic attack that gave me DP.


----------



## yasdnil (Sep 1, 2008)

That's exactly what happened to me. I smoked a bit of marijuana and had a crazy panic attack, but felt fine for the next couple days... a tiny bit odd but nothing I bothered to disect. Then one night I was feeling a bit stressed and tired at work and it was like someone turned the DP switch to "on" and never bothered to turn it back off... I think I'm getting better, but it's still so bad sometimes. My psychologist said it didn't have anything to do with the marijuana itself, though. I suppose it was more likely the three straight months of constant stress I went through. And I thought the weed would relax me...


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

> by yasdnil on Sun Sep 07, 2008 10:12 pm
> 
> That's exactly what happened to me. I smoked a bit of marijuana and had a crazy panic attack, but felt fine for the next couple days... a tiny bit odd but nothing I bothered to disect. Then one night I was feeling a bit stressed and tired at work and it was like someone turned the DP switch to "on" and never bothered to turn it back off... I think I'm getting better, but it's still so bad sometimes. My psychologist said it didn't have anything to do with the marijuana itself, though. I suppose it was more likely the three straight months of constant stress I went through. And I thought the weed would relax me...


Same happened to me. I had one drag of marijuana, and boom, went into a crazy panic attack, and 21 months later I still feel like I am on planet Zog!

But, yes, there was 10 months of serious stress prior to this event happening, as I was going through a divorce. So, yes your psychologist could be right, as it is multi-factoral. I wish I knew why the combination of anxiety/stress and marijuana cause DP?

All the best in healing for you Yasdnil, hope you start feeling better and coping ok?

CyberA


----------



## yasdnil (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm getting much better, Cyberafrica, thank you! I can even ignore the DP for periods of time now. There are good days and bad, but slowly, I think things are looking up.

It's strange that all of this stemmed from one hit of marijuana... I used to get DP when I was younger, but only for a few minutes and then it would disappear. I've heard that a side effect of smoking is DP... so perhaps people who are already susceptible to DP get it 10x worse... which makes you feel absolutely insane... which induces panic... which makes it even worse... which causes more anxiety... and it's a never-ending cycle that can't be broken until you stand up and break it yourself. I just wish I had known marijuana can cause DP in people. I never ever would have smoked in the first place.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

I understand exactly what you guys are going through, but don't worry.
We well all get better with time =)


----------

